# pango-1.30.1 problem

## StrikerASD

Witam wszystkich. Robiłem emerge -uDN @world na komputerze z architekturą x86 i wszystko szło dobrze, dopóki nie zobaczyłem tego:

```
* Package:    x11-libs/pango-1.30.1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: gnome@gentoo.org

 * USE:        X consolekit elibc_glibc introspection kernel_linux policykit userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pango-1.30.1.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/work/pango-1.30.1 ...

 * Applying pango-1.30.1-coretext-hash.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: pango-1.30.1/

 *   Applying portage/1.2.0 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/work/pango-1.30.1 ...

 * econf: updating pango-1.30.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating pango-1.30.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --enable-introspection --with-x --x-includes=/usr/include --x-libraries=/usr/lib --disable-gtk-doc

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for native Win32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables...

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... none

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... (cached) none

checking for mprotect... yes

checking for sysconf... yes

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/mman.h usability... yes

checking sys/mman.h presence... yes

checking for sys/mman.h... yes

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert i686-pc-linux-gnu file names to i686-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert i686-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... dlltool

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... (cached) GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

configure: creating ./config.lt

config.lt: creating libtool

checking for some Win32 platform... no

checking for X... libraries /usr/lib, headers /usr/include

checking whether -R must be followed by a space... neither works

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for FONTCONFIG... yes

checking for FREETYPE... yes

checking for XFT... yes

checking Carbon/Carbon.h usability... no

checking Carbon/Carbon.h presence... no

checking for Carbon/Carbon.h... no

checking for CoreText availability... no

checking for CAIRO... yes

checking which cairo font backends could be used... freetype

checking for GLIB... yes

checking for LIBTHAI... no

checking for gobject-introspection... yes

checking modules to link statically...

checking dynamic modules to build... arabic-fc,arabic-lang,basic-fc,basic-win32,basic-x,basic-atsui,basic-coretext,hangul-fc,hebrew-fc,indic-fc,indic-lang,khmer-fc,syriac-fc,thai-fc,tibetan-fc (those built into Pango will be excluded)

checking for flockfile... yes

checking for strtok_r... yes

checking for gtkdoc-check... no

checking for gtkdoc-rebase... /usr/bin/gtkdoc-rebase

checking for gtkdoc-mkpdf... no

checking whether to build gtk-doc documentation... no

checking Whether to write dependencies into .pc files... no

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating pango/Makefile

config.status: creating pango/mini-fribidi/Makefile

config.status: creating pango/opentype/Makefile

config.status: creating pango/pango.rc

config.status: creating pango/pangoft2.rc

config.status: creating pango/pangowin32.rc

config.status: creating pango/pangocairo.rc

config.status: creating pango/pangox.rc

config.status: creating pango/pangoxft.rc

config.status: creating pango-view/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/arabic/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/basic/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/hangul/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/hebrew/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/indic/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/khmer/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/syriac/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/thai/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/tibetan/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/version.xml

config.status: creating tools/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating build/Makefile

config.status: creating build/win32/Makefile

config.status: creating build/win32/vs9/Makefile

config.status: creating build/win32/vs10/Makefile

config.status: creating pango.pc

config.status: creating pangox.pc

config.status: creating pangowin32.pc

config.status: creating pangoft2.pc

config.status: creating pangoxft.pc

config.status: creating pangocairo.pc

config.status: creating pango-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating pangox-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating pangowin32-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating pangoft2-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating pangoxft-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating pangocairo-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating pango-zip.sh

config.status: creating config.h.win32

config.status: creating tests/runtests.sh

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

config.status: executing pango/module-defs.h commands

config.status: executing pango/module-defs-x.c commands

config.status: executing pango/module-defs-fc.c commands

config.status: executing pango/module-defs-win32.c commands

config.status: executing pango/module-defs-atsui.c commands

config.status: executing pango/module-defs-coretext.c commands

config.status: executing pango/module-defs-lang.c commands

config.status: executing pango/pango-features.h commands

config.status: creating pango/pango-features.h

config.status: pango/pango-features.h is unchanged

configuration:

    backends: Cairo Xft FreeType X

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/work/pango-1.30.1 ...

make -j3 -s

Making all in pango

  GEN    s-enum-types-h

  GEN    s-enum-types-c

Making all in opentype

  CC     libharfbuzz_la-hb-blob.lo

  CC     libharfbuzz_la-hb-buffer.lo

  CXX    libharfbuzz_la-hb-font.lo

  CC     libharfbuzz_la-hb-glib.lo

  CC     libharfbuzz_la-hb-shape.lo

  CC     libharfbuzz_la-hb-unicode.lo

  CXX    libharfbuzz_la-hb-ot-layout.lo

  CXX    main-main.o

  CXXLD  libharfbuzz.la

  CXXLD  main

Making all in mini-fribidi

  CC     fribidi.lo

  CC     fribidi_char_type.lo

  CC     fribidi_types.lo

  CCLD   libmini-fribidi.la

  CC     break.lo

  CC     ellipsize.lo

  CC     fonts.lo

  CC     glyphstring.lo

  CC     modules.lo

  CC     pango-attributes.lo

  CC     pango-bidi-type.lo

  CC     pango-color.lo

  CC     pango-context.lo

  CC     pango-coverage.lo

  CC     pango-engine.lo

  CC     pango-fontmap.lo

  CC     pango-fontset.lo

  CC     pango-glyph-item.lo

  CC     pango-gravity.lo

  CC     pango-item.lo

  CC     pango-language.lo

  CC     pango-layout.lo

  CC     pango-markup.lo

  CC     pango-matrix.lo

  CC     pango-renderer.lo

  CC     pango-script.lo

  CC     pango-tabs.lo

  CC     pango-utils.lo

  CC     reorder-items.lo

  CC     shape.lo

  CC     pango-enum-types.lo

  CC     module-defs-lang.lo

  CC     pangox.lo

  CC     module-defs-x.lo

  CC     pangox-fontcache.lo

pangox.c: In function 'pango_x_make_font_struct':

pangox.c:126:3: warning: 'pango_x_font_map_get_font_cache' is deprecated (declared at pangox.h:122) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

pangox.c:128:3: warning: 'pango_x_font_cache_load' is deprecated (declared at pangox.h:111) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

pangox.c:134:7: warning: 'pango_x_font_cache_load' is deprecated (declared at pangox.h:111) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

pangox.c: In function 'pango_x_get_context':

pangox.c:196:3: warning: 'pango_x_font_map_for_display' is deprecated (declared at pangox.h:118) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

pangox.c: In function 'pango_x_load_font':

pangox.c:305:3: warning: 'pango_x_font_map_for_display' is deprecated (declared at pangox.h:118) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

pangox.c: In function 'pango_x_list_subfonts':

pangox.c:1096:3: warning: 'pango_x_font_map_for_display' is deprecated (declared at pangox.h:118) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

pangox.c: In function 'pango_x_font_finalize':

pangox.c:1263:3: warning: 'pango_x_font_map_get_font_cache' is deprecated (declared at pangox.h:122) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

pangox.c:1274:2: warning: 'pango_x_font_cache_unload' is deprecated (declared at pangox.h:114) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

pangox.c: In function 'pango_x_render_layout_line':

pangox.c:1514:7: warning: 'pango_x_render' is deprecated (declared at pangox.c:336) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

pangox.c: In function 'pango_x_render_layout':

pangox.c:1603:7: warning: 'pango_x_render_layout_line' is deprecated (declared at pangox.c:1458) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

pangox.c: In function 'pango_x_find_first_subfont':

pangox.c:1715:3: warning: 'pango_x_list_subfonts' is deprecated (declared at pangox.c:1081) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

pangox.c: In function 'pango_x_fallback_shape':

pangox.c:1746:3: warning: 'pango_x_get_unknown_glyph' is deprecated (declared at pangox.c:1441) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

  CC     pangox-fontmap.lo

  CC     pangofc-font.lo

pangox-fontmap.c: In function 'close_display_cb':

pangox-fontmap.c:211:3: warning: 'pango_x_shutdown_display' is deprecated (declared at ../pango/pangox.h:120) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

pangox-fontmap.c: In function 'pango_x_font_map_for_display':

pangox-fontmap.c:283:3: warning: 'pango_x_font_cache_new' is deprecated (declared at ../pango/pangox.h:106) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

pangox-fontmap.c: In function 'pango_x_font_map_finalize':

pangox-fontmap.c:358:3: warning: 'pango_x_font_cache_free' is deprecated (declared at ../pango/pangox.h:108) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

pangox-fontmap.c: In function 'pango_x_face_get_coverage':

pangox-fontmap.c:1527:7: warning: 'pango_x_font_map_for_display' is deprecated (declared at pangox-fontmap.c:248) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

  CC     pangofc-fontmap.lo

  CC     pangofc-decoder.lo

  CC     pangoft2.lo

  CC     module-defs-fc.lo

pangoft2.c: In function 'pango_ft2_font_real_lock_face':

pangoft2.c:427:3: warning: 'pango_ft2_font_get_face' is deprecated (declared at pangoft2.c:168): Use 'pango_fc_font_lock_face' instead [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

pangoft2.c: In function 'pango_ft2_get_unknown_glyph':

pangoft2.c:502:3: warning: 'pango_ft2_font_get_face' is deprecated (declared at pangoft2.c:168): Use 'pango_fc_font_lock_face' instead [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

  CC     pangoft2-fontmap.lo

  CC     pangoft2-render.lo

pangoft2-fontmap.c: In function 'pango_ft2_get_context':

pangoft2-fontmap.c:252:3: warning: 'pango_ft2_font_map_for_display' is deprecated (declared at ../pango/pangoft2.h:101): Use 'pango_ft2_font_map_new' instead [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

pangoft2-render.c: In function 'pango_ft2_font_render_glyph':

pangoft2-render.c:213:3: warning: 'pango_ft2_font_get_face' is deprecated (declared at ../pango/pangoft2.h:112): Use 'pango_fc_font_lock_face' instead [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

  CC     pango-ot-buffer.lo

  CC     pango-ot-info.lo

  CC     pango-ot-ruleset.lo

pango-ot-info.c: In function '_pango_ot_info_position':

pango-ot-info.c:566:17: warning: variable 'mask' set but not used [-Wunused-but-set-variable]

pango-ot-ruleset.c: In function 'pango_ot_ruleset_description_hash':

pango-ot-ruleset.c:516:7: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules [-Wstrict-aliasing]

pango-ot-ruleset.c: In function 'pango_ot_ruleset_description_equal':

pango-ot-ruleset.c:564:7: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules [-Wstrict-aliasing]

pango-ot-ruleset.c:564:7: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules [-Wstrict-aliasing]

  CC     pango-ot-tag.lo

  CC     pangoxft-font.lo

  CC     pangoxft-fontmap.lo

  CC     pangoxft-render.lo

pangoxft-font.c: In function 'pango_xft_font_get_unknown_glyph':

pangoxft-font.c:529:3: warning: 'pango_fc_font_get_unknown_glyph' is deprecated (declared at ../pango/pangofc-font.h:138): Use 'PANGO_GET_UNKNOWN_GLYPH' instead [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

  CC     libpangocairo_1_0_la-pangocairo-context.lo

  CC     libpangocairo_1_0_la-pangocairo-font.lo

  CC     libpangocairo_1_0_la-pangocairo-fontmap.lo

  CC     libpangocairo_1_0_la-pangocairo-render.lo

  CC     libpangocairo_1_0_la-pangocairo-fcfont.lo

  CC     libpangocairo_1_0_la-pangocairo-fcfontmap.lo

  CC     querymodules.o

  CCLD   libpango-1.0.la

querymodules.c: In function 'main':

querymodules.c:245:2: warning: implicit declaration of function 'pango_config_key_get_system' [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]

querymodules.c:245:7: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]

  CCLD   libpangox-1.0.la

  CCLD   libpangoft2-1.0.la

  GISCAN Pango-1.0.gir

  CCLD   libpangoxft-1.0.la

  CCLD   libpangocairo-1.0.la

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/work/pango-1.30.1/pango/pango-language-sample-table.h:52: syntax error, unexpected identifier in 'LANGUAGE(' at 'LANGUAGE'

  CCLD   pango-querymodules

Command '['/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/work/pango-1.30.1/pango/tmp-introspectOZv8Nu/Pango-1.0', '--introspect-dump=/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/work/pango-1.30.1/pango/tmp-introspectOZv8Nu/functions.txt,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/work/pango-1.30.1/pango/tmp-introspectOZv8Nu/dump.xml']' returned non-zero exit status -11

make[4]: *** [Pango-1.0.gir] Blad 1

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Blad 1

make[2]: *** [all] Blad 2

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Blad 1

make: *** [all] Blad 2

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.30.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/pango-1.30.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/pango-1.30.1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-libs:pango-1.30.1:20120610-070427.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/work/pango-1.30.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/work/pango-1.30.1'
```

Podaję konfigurację pliku make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--enable-new-dtags,--sort-common,--hash-style=both,--as-needed"

USEFLAGS="consolekit dbus gadu introspection jabber minizip librsvg libtool pixbuf  python phonon policykit spell ssl udev threads qt4 X -gimp -gtk3 -gnome -gtk -kmod"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# Locales

LINGUAS="en pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

 

# Mirrors

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://tux.rainside.sk/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.opteamax.de/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://gentoo.wheel.sk/pub/linux/gentoo/"

# Portage settings

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ALSA_CARDS="AC'97"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CLEAN_DELAY="0"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d"

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose --autounmask=n"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose --with-bdeps y --autounmask=n --load-average=3"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="5"

FEATURES="nodoc parallel-fetch sfperms sandbox strict userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO="1"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="bzip2"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="--best"

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="1"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="${USEFLAGS}"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

WANT_MP="true"

#source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

Nie mogę za nic w świecie skompilować tej biblioteki. W dodatku, mam też problem z instalacją GTK+, wywala mi segfaulty, to samo dotyczy się biblioteki librsvg, ale to zupełnie inny temat, niemniej jednak, jeśli ktoś może znać odpowiedź, to dajcie znać. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Które masz gcc? Robiłeś ostatnio update gcc?

----------

## StrikerASD

GCC mam 4.6.3, nie mam poprzedniej wersji, ale na 4.5.3-r1 też miałem ten sam błąd. Zrobiłem też python-updater na wszelki wypadek, sprawdziłem pamięć operacyjną programem Memtest, testy wyszły bez błędów. 

```
Portage 2.2.0_alpha110 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.3.7-regen2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.7-regen2-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p29

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.2

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.5, 1.12.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync: git://git.asiotec.org/regen2/regen2-portage.git

    priority: -1000

Installed sets: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="AC'97"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="0"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] /lib/firmware/*"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose --with-bdeps y --autounmask=n --load-average=3"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="5"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS=""

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news nodoc parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS=""

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://tux.rainside.sk/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.opteamax.de/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://gentoo.wheel.sk/pub/linux/gentoo/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

HOME="/root"

HUSHLOGIN="FALSE"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.22/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="pl_PL"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--enable-new-dtags,--sort-common,--hash-style=both,--as-needed"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="en pl"

LOCALPATCH_OVERLAY="/etc/portage/patches"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/root"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.22/man"

MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO="1"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NOCOLOR="true"

OPENCL_PROFILE="nvidia"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="bzip2"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="--best"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/root"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib/kde4/plugins"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19"

R_HOME="/usr/lib/R"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SYNC="git://git.asiotec.org/regen2/regen2-portage.git"

SYNC_USER="root"

TERM="linux"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gadu gdbm gif gpm iconv introspection ipv6 jabber jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify librsvg libtool mad minizip mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon pixbuf plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="AC'97" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USEFLAGS="consolekit dbus gadu introspection jabber minizip librsvg libtool pixbuf  python phonon policykit spell ssl udev threads qt4 X -gimp -gtk3 -gnome -gtk -kmod"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

WANT_MP="true"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="1212dde978ad0cf6855c37d900009bfb-1339345342.578968-437941929"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

Portage Tree: /usr/portage

Portage HEAD: b8028dc4fecb84fcc2d94822f36e3d93ede97948 /usr/portage/.git/refs/heads/regen2
```

----------

## Garrappachc

Segfaulty losowych paczek mogą się zdarzać, jeżeli robiłeś update gcc, ale nie przekompilowałeś całego systemu. Za pomocą gcc-config wybierz aktywny kompilator i jedź wedle dokumentacji - fix_libtool_files.sh, potem mergnij libtoola, a następnie -e @installed.

Patrzyłeś na bugzilli czy nie ma patcha na tego pango?

----------

## StrikerASD

Dzięki za podpowiedź, jestem w trakcie wprowadzania pewnych zmian. Jak będzie postęp, to dam znać. Jak nie będzie postępu... to też dam znać  :Razz: 

----------

## StrikerASD

Dalej wyświetla się ten sam błąd przy kompilacji pango, chodzi mi o linijkę:

```
/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/work/pango-1.30.1/pango/pango-language-sample-table.h:52: syntax error, unexpected identifier in 'LANGUAGE(' at 'LANGUAGE'

  CCLD   pango-querymodules

Command '['/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/work/pango-1.30.1/pango/tmp-introspectOZv8Nu/Pango-1.0', '--introspect-dump=/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/work/pango-1.30.1/pango/tmp-introspectOZv8Nu/functions.txt,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.30.1/work/pango-1.30.1/pango/tmp-introspectOZv8Nu/dump.xml']' returned non-zero exit status -11 
```

Nie wiem o co tutaj chodzi... Czy to jest bug w pango? Jeśli tak, to był już wcześniej obecny...

----------

## Belliash

pokaz wynik 'env | grep PATH'

----------

## StrikerASD

```
MANPATH=/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.22/man

PRELINK_PATH_MASK=/usr/lib/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so

PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3

INFOPATH=/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.22/info

QT_PLUGIN_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/plugins
```

----------

## paweld2

Ja tez mam problem z pango-1.30.1, a wlasnie zauwazylem ze podczas configuracji nie widzi cairo.

Zrobilem update od cairo-1.10.2 do cairo-1.12.2 i teraz dziala.

Zaleznosc w ebuild jest >=cairo-1.7.2, ale jakos werji 1.10.2 nie byla widziana przez configuration.sh od pango.

----------

